# Mukka Express



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Well it's been at the back of a cupboard for three years, so I thought that now I know about decent coffee I should drag the trusty camping caffinator out to play.

Mistake one (which I'm only realising now I'm delicately sipping the ambrosial results) I should have given it a bloody good clean.

Mistake two I filled the base with hot water. How on earth I thought I was going to screw it together with oveh gloves/tea towel I have no idea.

Mistake three. I woke the baby. She sleeps through almost anything, even coffee making - but clearly the eerie whistling squooshing was too scary.

Here are some pictures.










Heating in cow print.










Fuzzy foam.










The weird remains of the coffee, almost dry on one side soggy on the other










Yes it is that strange shade










The finished cup.

The colour resembled tea that had been made by waving a cheap teabag at hot watee& milk.

The taste was a mix of dusty with ancient washing up liquid.

My conclusion?

Probably useful with super dark beans for occasional camping jollity, as it makes coffee and heats the milk, saving on gas. I'll try again another day with the bag of Italian Job I've got resting. Not one for daily use!


----------

